# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Bị liệt bàn phím?

## Thietbigiadinh

mình dùng con asus k43 màu nâu đồng? tối hôm trước mình dùng vẫn oke nhưng ối hôm sau khi làm về tắm giặt xong mở máy tự dưng bị liệt 1 số phím : enter,u,o,r . các phím khác vẫn ok mình không hiểu là làm sao không phải bị kẹt phím không phải do bị ẩm hay nước đổ vào mình dùng rất cẩn thận? sáng nay mình vào lại thì lúc được mấy phím đó luc lại đơ cứng mình ko hiểu tại sao? lỗi đó là lỗi gì vậy các bạn? mình phải làm như thế nào ?cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## ductrong85

cái này phải ở đó mới có thể chuẩn đoán chính xác bệnh của bạn được, nhưng như vậy thì bạn thử tháo các phím đó ra xem chân tiếp xúc với bản mạch có tốt không rồi lặp lại cho chính xác là đc, bàn phím laptop cũng tháo đc mà

----------


## tuanesport

phím laptop không dùng các chân tiếp xúc thường như bàn phím của máy pc, nó nằm dưới là một lớp firm có các đường mặt.... và khi bị tình trạng nyà... chứng tỏ chỉ có 1 một đường mạch của bạn bị "đứt" vì 1 đường mạch đứt sẽ dẫn theo hàng loạt các phím bị liệt..

có giải pháp và bạn không thể tự xử lý được đâu nhé:

1) ra ngoài chỗ nào chuyên sửa laptop, nói họ sửa bàn phím (lúc này họ sẽ ngồi xác định mạch, và dùng "thuốc vẽ mạch" và vẽ lại đường này ) => khả năng bị lại, hoặc ảnh hưởng tới các đường khác rất nhanh)

2) giải pháp này khả quan và ngon nhất, là mua bàn phím mới và thay nó (bàn phím cũ bạn nên giữ lại, để sau này, lỡ có bị gãy hay mất phím, thì có thể lấy ra thay môt cách dễ dàng... (giá bàn phím này không phải là quá cao đâu nhé)

----------


## showhand79

*trả lời: bị liệt bàn phím?*

- trường hợp của bạn đầu tiển nên tháo bàn phím ra rồi gắn lại>>test phím. nếu vẫn bị thì nên thay bàn phím khác. giá cũng khá mềm 300-400k (tùy chỗ bán). ở tphcm thì liên hệ mình nhé 0907 924 921 (long 29t)

----------

